# Dura Ace DI2 9070 Availablity Date



## atxfireman

Does anyone know when the new Dura Ace 9070 electonic group will be available for consumer purchase from LBS or online? Some of the major bike manufacturers have it on their 2013 models, but right now all anyone who only wants the group can do is preorder it. Thanks.


----------



## crank1979

My LBS rang me last Thursday to confirm the crank length, chainring sizes and cassette after being told it had arrived in Australia. Hopefully it goes on my bike soon. I couldn't get confirmation on the internal battery so I've opted for the standard battery instead.


----------



## atxfireman

Thanks, I'm waiting for mine to arrive. I saw a post in a thread somewhere online that America's largest bicycle parts wholesaler would have it on Jan 13. If that's correct, my LBS will possibly have it this week and build my bike. I'm going with the standard battery and 3-port junction box for now too. Your post gives me some hope. Thanks.


----------



## crank1979

I went in at lunch time today and they had the boxes sitting there. The wrong wheels were sent but the right ones should be there tomorrow. I've dropped the bike off to have it all fitted!


----------



## atxfireman

Awesome! I'm happy for you. I'm going to share this information with my LBS. The service manager told me that Shimano is very good about supporting their LBS customers first. I hope it's ready for release here in the states. Thanks. Enjoy your rides.


----------



## Bluffplace

I did a quick lookup at QBP for the STI shifters and FD and its shows available on 2/28


----------



## atxfireman

Yeah, I was afraid of that. Someone on Facebook said Shimano Cycling told him March. That really sucks. I bought a S-Works Roubaix SL4 frame and some DA-9000 C 35 wheels. I don't know if I have the patience to wait 6-8 weeks or more. It seems they keep delaying it. Although DI2 has been my dream, I might change my purchase to DA 9000 mechanical.


----------



## Tire Biter

atxfireman said:


> Yeah, I was afraid of that. Someone on Facebook said Shimano Cycling told him March. That really sucks. I bought a S-Works Roubaix SL4 frame and some DA-9000 C 35 wheels. I don't know if I have the patience to wait 6-8 weeks or more. It seems they keep delaying it. Although DI2 has been my dream, I might change my purchase to DA 9000 mechanical.


I ordered the same bike back in August with the Roval CLX40's. Still waiting for the group and the seat post. If you go with a different group now, will you regret that decision this summer when it warms up? I think I will.


----------



## Donn12

im hoping my LBS will get it soon. I am thinking about getting this with he seatpost battery. Its supposed ti be awesome!


----------



## atxfireman

You have way more patience than me. There's a local frame builder here in Austin, who builds the most beautiful custom carbon bikes I've ever seen, but his lead time is 7 months. Check out Kirkleebicycles.com That was one of the reasons, but not the only one, that I chose to go with the Roubaix SL4. I heard about the problem with the seatpost being unavailable a few months ago, but my LBS said that had been solved. If that turns out to not be the case, I may reconsider my entire purchase. Good luck to you.


----------



## Tire Biter

Specialized is "local" for me, but I agree the custom KirkLee is a very nice bicycle. I will wait and ride my Expert until delivery.


----------



## Donn12

LBS said march for these as gruppo...some may show up on bikes earlier. Bike radar shows one from a couple of days ago that a shop installed. They may put on 9000 and then swap parts to 9070 when it comes in.


----------



## atxfireman

I'm resigned to that now; just upset that Shimano keeps delaying the release. First, November, then January, now March. Probably won't really happen till May. Might get something else.


----------



## Bluffplace

It sometimes come downs to how many units the distributor gets. I was looking for the new Di2 TT shifters. There were 45 other shops on the wait list. My lbs never got any and Arts Cyclery only got 1. I had to order it from them.

Just checked QBP again. the 11speed Di2 RD will be available in the MN warehouse on 2/28, Pa and Ut will have them 4/26. There may be slim pickings on 2/28.

oh, btw the RD retails for $760.


----------



## dnmoss

Any thoughts that the internal battery might be more readily available than some of the other components? Am thinking of pairing that with 6770 as my new frame cannot take an external battery without drilling some additional holes in it...and I'd rather not spend the extra bucks to do a Calfee aftermarket...


----------



## atxfireman

Funny you should ask that question at exactly this time. I got a call from a manager at my LBS a few minutes ago. They heard from Shimano that they are going to receive their DI2 before QBP, sometime between now and 30 days. He found out that the internal battery is available now. It wasn't when I ordered, two weeks ago. He said it costs the same price as the regular battery and he was calling to ask if I would prefer it. He already knew the answer, but had to call to ask. You know what I said! I'm really pumped now.


----------



## Bluffplace

atxfireman said:


> Funny you should ask that question at exactly this time. I got a call from a manager at my LBS a few minutes ago. They heard from Shimano that they are going to receive their DI2 before QBP, sometime between now and 30 days. He found out that the internal battery is available now. It wasn't when I ordered, two weeks ago. He said it costs the same price as the regular battery and he was calling to ask if I would prefer it. He already knew the answer, but had to call to ask. You know what I said! I'm really pumped now.


You sure it cost the same. QBP will have it in stock on 2/28. Retail price for the battery is $199. You then need to buy the charger
View attachment 273883


----------



## atxfireman

I purchased the entire group as a kit. He said it is not going to cost me any more to go with that battery instead of the other. If you are buying it as a stand alone item, it costs more.


----------



## crank1979

It's mostly on my bike now. There seems to be a small issue with the battery or control box or one of the cables though so it's not getting power through the system at the moment. The gear components all look nice. I like the look of the 7900 wheels better though. Hopefully it'll be sorted by Friday and I'll put up some pics.


----------



## atxfireman

I hope the issue is settled quickly and you are out riding. Pictures would be nice. I'll do the same when mine is built.


----------



## rmerka

This is what I got from my LBS:

Shimano is having all kinds of problems releasing this product. Due to a few mainstream companies running into problems installing the 9070, Shimano has post pone the release because they are worried of the onslaught of calls. The batteries are available but they will not release it until the charger and junction box shows up. We are on major hold until the end of February. We were told that we may get the internal products (junction boxes and batteries) at the start of February. No derailleurs and shifters until the end of the month of February and maybe until the start of March.


----------



## atxfireman

There are all kinds of rumors floating around about this stuff. There are bikes showing up that have been built in an LBS with the 9070 DI2. I've seen photos of two completed bikes. There is a bike shop in Glasgow, Scotland that is selling DI2 on the web at full retail price, maybe more. I've seen it. Right now the gear is trickling out and the rumors are flowing full speed. Here'a a link to one of the built bikes.

Closeup Look at Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 9070 SM-BTR-2 Internal Battery! - Bike Rumor


----------



## rmerka

I'll just be glad when my group ships. My R5 looks naked without its gears. Post back if yours shows up anytime soon.


----------



## VKW

Performance bike shows di2 9070 availability on 2/15/13. Yesterday it said 1/30/13. I ordered yesterday and got a noticed that estimated delivery was going to be 2/06/13. I guess my order is getting delayed.


----------



## atxfireman

My LBS told me on 1/16 that it they were told it would be within a 30 day window. Hopefully we'll all have our new groups and be riding in that time.


----------



## crank1979

Picked it up today! The problem turned out to be a firmware issue. The battery rail/mount wasn't running the latest version and it wouldn't communicate with the other bits.

From this...









To this... 









I haven't ridden it yet because it's 43deg C here at the moment, but on the stand the front shifting appears quicker and the multiple shift on the rear is very smooth.


----------



## VKW

Crank1979, I read somewhere that with the new di2, the PC interface controller wasn't needed if you were performing firmware updates and reprogramming. All of this was accomplished using a charger cable. Is this true? I'm guessing it would connect to the new e-tube junction box?

The pc controller was only needed if diagnostics needed to be performed.

Also, what was your preference on the multi-shift? I was thinking either 3 at a time or the unlimited multi-shift would be what I would eventually settle on.

Asking because if this is true, I may get the new e-tube junction rather than the pc interface.


----------



## crank1979

The PC interface was used to update the firmware. The LBS plugged it into the shifters to show me it was all up to date (and show me the MTB and Comfort bike settings!). I don't know if the same can be done with the charger cable. 

I went with the unlimited multishift. On the stand I was able to stop on the gear I wanted each time so I'm hoping the same is true on the road.


----------



## bsmith201

rmerka said:


> This is what I got from my LBS:
> 
> Shimano is having all kinds of problems releasing this product. Due to a few mainstream companies running into problems installing the 9070, Shimano has post pone the release because they are worried of the onslaught of calls. The batteries are available but they will not release it until the charger and junction box shows up. We are on major hold until the end of February. We were told that we may get the internal products (junction boxes and batteries) at the start of February. No derailleurs and shifters until the end of the month of February and maybe until the start of March.


Mikes Bikes here in California is giving me a similar story. I've built up a new S-Works Roubaix with 9070 and am in a holding pattern until this is released. Mike's says the latest update is mid to late February. They also let on that Shimano has been giving off some vague updates. 

Mikes also gave me this info which may be helpful to those of you with Roval Wheels who do were interested in converting to 11-speed without re-building:

"I was also able to speak with Specialized and they have an 11 speed compatible cassette body/end caps that would convert your wheels to 11 speed spacing. I don't have pricing yet, but I don't imagine it would be too expensive and it's good to know it is possible."


----------



## Sven_Nijs

There are a few groupsets in Australia (grey import I'm told, especially as Shimano Aus is not shouting about it) but my new bike with 9070 won't be available until March I'm told. Summer will almost be over for us...


----------



## crank1979

I'm pretty sure they came through Shimano Aus.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

bsmith201 said:


> Mikes also gave me this info which may be helpful to those of you with Roval Wheels who do were interested in converting to 11-speed without re-building:
> 
> "I was also able to speak with Specialized and they have an 11 speed compatible cassette body/end caps that would convert your wheels to 11 speed spacing. I don't have pricing yet, but I don't imagine it would be too expensive and it's good to know it is possible."


I believe the Roval freehub bodies are made by DT. DT calls them "rotors".
The DT 11 speed conversion is on EBay. No need to rebuild, just swap the freehub body and endcap. It's worth a look, you might get it there long before it comes down the Specialised supply chain.
Last I checked they were around $100.


----------



## asv

Swapping A DT free hub to 11speed will definitely require a re-dish.


----------



## Tire Biter

crank1979 said:


> Picked it up today! The problem turned out to be a firmware issue. The battery rail/mount wasn't running the latest version and it wouldn't communicate with the other bits.
> 
> From this...
> 
> To this...
> 
> I haven't ridden it yet because it's 43deg C here at the moment, but on the stand the front shifting appears quicker and the multiple shift on the rear is very smooth.


Congrats! Nice ride.


----------



## atxfireman

Nice bike, I hope you're out enjoying some rides. Let us know what you think about the group.


----------



## crank1979

Okay, initial ride report. It's been a little while coming due to picking the bike up on a 43degC day and then raining the following two days!

The wheels feel a bit stiffer. I always liked the 7850 and 7900 C24TL wheels for their weight, tubeless ability and comfort while not appearing to flex too much laterally. The 9000 C24TL wheels feel a bit stiffer vertically and lose a little bit of comfort because of it, but road feel isn't what I would call harsh. I like this latest version of the wheels as well. 

The brakes are definitely more powerful straight out of the box. One pull on the levers to get used to it and that's all that was required. Lever feel seems slightly smoother than the 7970 levers but that could just be due to new cables. The calipers are much bulkier than the 7900 brakes and look more aggressive. I'm happy with them.

The front derailleur that felt faster on the stand wasn't noticeable on the road. The biggest thing I noticed was how much bulkier the motor appears when looking down. I'm putting this down to the colour scheme. The noise it makes when shifting sounds the same as 7970 and I always liked it! The rear derailleur shifting felt a lot faster than 7970. Single shifts were easy and I didn't accidentally multiple shift at any time today. The multiple shift function worked well on the road when playing with it, but I never got into a situation where I needed to shift multiple gears at once. At least I know it works.

I did find that the inside buckle clip on my shoes, that sometimes rub on the 7900 crank arms, rub more frequently on the 9000 cranks. They look fantastic in the flesh though.

Overall, I'm glad I jumped on the groupset straight away instead of waiting to get it 3 years later like I did with 7970.


----------



## youcoming

My LBS is getting one for himself, parts are arriving in part here part there. He has everything but the 52-36 crank.


----------



## bsmith201

My LBS has all the 9070 parts for me except the battery and the derailleurs. They are now quoting me March for those parts. Specialized has also quoted me early March for their 11 speed conversion kit for Roval wheels.


----------



## atxfireman

Seems that our European friends are getting their DI2. I've seen some posts on other forums from folks who got theirs. There are also some online merchants over there that say they have it in stock. Where's ours?


----------



## asv

I pick my 9070 bike up on Tuesday.


----------



## trauma-md

Got my Di2 bike two weeks ago, so it seems to be getting into oem hands...


----------



## Sven_Nijs

It seems Cannondale have stolen a march on the other OEMs so they seem to be the exception to the rule...


----------



## atxfireman

Yesterday, my LBS told me they have a Feb 21, ETA for my 9070 group. I hope that's holds.


----------



## atxfireman

It's Feb 22, and still no 9070 group. No new ETA. I wouldn't believe it anyhow. I'm fairly certain I'll have it by August, but who knows.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

My shop keeps telling me my bike will be here by the end of March but I'm losing faith. It's not the shops fault and they are stuck in a no win situation right now so getting grumpy with them doesn't help either of us.....
Shimano and the manufacturer are both silent on the situation, so I'm grumpy with them instead.


----------



## rmerka

I asked again on "Shimano Cycling" Facebook page, the corporate one, and they said they should be shipping to dealers the first week of March so expect it the next week in shops. I take it with a grain of salt but it does help that they responded.


----------



## bsmith201

Looks like they already pushed that back, I tried the same tactic on their FB page just now and got:

"Shimano Cycling: We expect to be shipping to dealers first 2 weeks of March."



rmerka said:


> I asked again on "Shimano Cycling" Facebook page, the corporate one, and they said they should be shipping to dealers the first week of March so expect it the next week in shops. I take it with a grain of salt but it does help that they responded.


----------



## atxfireman

At this point in time; Shimano has no credibility. For months now, they have been saying, "next month." Nothing they say can be believed.


----------



## rmerka

atxfireman said:


> At this point in time; Shimano has no credibility. For months now, they have been saying, "next month." Nothing they say can be believed.


I'm sure Shimano regrets ever mentioning a Nov 2012 availability date. I do feel like March will hold though. It's appearing in "non-pro" hands in Europe so US shouldn't be far behind.


----------



## Tire Biter

rmerka said:


> I'm sure Shimano regrets ever mentioning a Nov 2012 availability date. I do feel like March will hold though. It's appearing in "non-pro" hands in Europe so US shouldn't be far behind.


My LBS advised two weeks, based upon sales rep. I ordered last August knowing I had a wait, but man long wait!


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Albe22rta said:


> I've dropped the bike off to have it all fitted!


Please don't take this personally but I HATE YOU!


----------



## Cut.Aussie

I have a Look & a Cervelo R3 currently fitted with Ultegra Di2, I placed orders with Wiggle for all the basic parts to upgrade to DA Di2 just after Xmas.

Over the last few weeks I have received my new DA wheels, crankset, 11 speed chain and cassette but I'm still waiting for front and rear derailleurs. Initially I believe I can use my existing battery, wiring and levers etc.


----------



## atxfireman

youcoming said:


> My LBS is getting one for himself, parts are arriving in part here part there. He has everything but the 52-36 crank.





Cut.Aussie said:


> I have a Look & a Cervelo R3 currently fitted with Ultegra Di2, I placed orders with Wiggle for all the basic parts to upgrade to DA Di2 just after Xmas.
> 
> Over the last few weeks I have received my new DA wheels, crankset, 11 speed chain and cassette but I'm still waiting for front and rear derailleurs. Initially I believe I can use my existing battery, wiring and levers etc.


I'm glad you got them, but all of those parts are DA 9000 mechanical parts that have been available, except the 52/36 crank. Some 9070 parts are beginning to trickle into LBS' around the country (USA). My LBS says my group is "supposed to be here this week." That's what the Shimano rep tells them. I ask why we should believe him now when he's been wrong so many times before. Shimano has no credibility left on this issue. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## atxfireman

In a Facebook posting yesterday, Shimano Cycling says they have shipped out their DI2 stock. I said "I'll believe it when I see it."


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Happy to say I've picked up my Giant with 9070 and can't wait to get out on the bunch ride this Saturday to test it out.


----------



## atxfireman

*Where's Mine?*



youcoming said:


> My LBS is getting one for himself, parts are arriving in part here part there. He has everything but the 52-36 crank.





Sven_Nijs said:


> Happy to say I've picked up my Giant with 9070 and can't wait to get out on the bunch ride this Saturday to test it out.


Everybody in these forums seems to be receiving their 9070 bikes or parts, except me. If I was paranoid, I might think Shimano has it in for me for being so vocal on their Facebook page(s). :cryin:


----------



## rmerka

@atxfireman: All my parts are on the way! If you're not satisfied with your LBS Arts Cyclery out in CA has them all in stock and available on their website right now.


----------



## atxfireman

rmerka said:


> @atxfireman: All my parts are on the way! If you're not satisfied with your LBS Arts Cyclery out in CA has them all in stock and available on their website right now.


There is no problem with my LBS. I have dealt with them for 20+ years. They are the leaders in this region. They deal directly with Shimano. The group was purchased and preordered, with a discount that beat online prices, going on 3 months ago. The problem has been Shimano's delays. Frame and everything else has been here for weeks. They are so confident DI2 is coming, they have scheduled my build for next Thursday, March 14, possibly sooner if gets here. I wish I shared that confidence. I want to be excited, but with so many previous disappointments from Shimano, I am tamping down my enthusiasm.


----------



## rmerka

Good deal. I think your parts will come in as they are landing everywhere. I think the demand for them is a little over-stated on Shimano's part. They're pretty pricey. Makes sense that they hit the CA shops first as they ship them out from Irvine. BTW if you happen to see a guy riding a Cervelo R5 with 9070 in atx that's me.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Cut.Aussie said:


> I'm still waiting for front and rear derailleurs. Initially I believe I can use my existing battery, wiring and levers etc.


Will the Ultegra levers work with 9070?

I'm frustrated with the delays as well.


----------



## bsmith201

My 9070 came in last week to San Francisco (Mikes Bikes) and my bike is being built now. Hope everyone else is not too far behind!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

My TREK with 9070 (and internal battery) arrived about a month ago - took delivery a week later due to a vacation. Have gotten a little over 450 miles the past 3 weeks and really like the smoother operation of the 9070 over the 7970 RD and FD. Also like the extra cog in back.


----------



## CliveDS

We got the new batteries and groups in and they look fantastic - The internal battery really make for a cool build. 

View attachment 277033


----------



## dcorn

My LBS (Freshbikes) had at least 3 bikes with 9070 on the showroom when I was there last week.


----------



## rmerka

@atxfireman: Did you ever get your bike? If so how about a review/pic?


----------

